# Fursuit Foam design.



## Furlone (Sep 9, 2009)

Anyone who is experienced with making fursuits, if I give you a picture of what I want, could you draw out like in paint of pencil and then scan it. Like what shapes to make for my fursuit, and how large. I don't want to post my concept art, but if you will help me, PM me, and I Will show you the picture.

but basically I was thinking of making my head look like this:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CWn3HlSlXF8

The snout for the most part, I don't like those dog-like style big snouts.


----------



## Furlone (Sep 24, 2009)

Could anyone show me the shape I would have to make? When I start my fursuit, I want to take alot of time, and get it right on the 1st time, because I don't want to spend tons of cash. Just take paint, and draw out a 3d model, or even 2d would do showing me how to carve the foam.


----------



## deathshadow1991 (Sep 24, 2009)

i dont know about making a diagram on how big to make each piece, for the most part its intuition. i myself am making my fursuit without diagrams. 

im pretty sure that if you just take your time and piece it together carefully you could do it.

if you want you can see my progress on my suit here

remember its my first suit i ever died but i hope this advice helps.

also if you would like to keep in contact with me that way we can compare progress PM me your IM contact name if you have one


----------



## Furlone (Sep 24, 2009)

I need some sizes, and shapes so I get it right on the first time.


----------



## Sabian (Sep 24, 2009)

Just go on youtube and look at videos for foam fursuit head tutorial. Then modify to the design or species you want. No one is going to have templates for foam.


----------



## Furlone (Sep 25, 2009)

People who already made that sort of costumes probably would know know to make it. Because I know you are supposed over exaggerate the foam.


----------



## Zrcalo (Sep 25, 2009)

Furlone said:


> People who already made that sort of costumes probably would know know to make it. Because I know you are supposed over exaggerate the foam.



ok this is what you do.
go here and watch/read the tutorials.
and DONT over exaggerate the foam!

http://www.livejournal.com/tools/memories.bml?user=fursuit

click what topic you need help on.
I would start with "foam" or "head"


----------



## Furlone (Sep 26, 2009)

That's what I was going to use. But thanks for the tip.


----------



## Zrcalo (Sep 27, 2009)

Furlone said:


> That's what I was going to use. But thanks for the tip.



I would start putting the foam blocks on and start shaping, then after that we could redline for you. it's hard to redline when you have nothing to work with @_@. 

foam is very forgiving. if you cut too much off, just glue some scraps in. you can always cut off more later.


----------



## Furlone (Sep 27, 2009)

Where would I post my current work for help/tips.


----------

